# 2000 AWD Mercury Moutaineer



## thegoulais (Aug 24, 2011)

*Does anyone use this vehicle for residential snow plowing? What works best? Recommendations?*


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, its a unstoppable beast, oh wait.....












Thought mentioned truck designed for work, not for pleasure or getting groceries


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

thegoulais;2027364 said:


> *Does anyone use this vehicle for residential snow plowing? What works best? Recommendations?*


I'm sure someone does, but don't be surprised if this happens to you...

http://www.fordproblems.com/trends/transmission-failure/explorer.shtml

Very common issue with those trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

why not, it's already 15yr old, use it up....
Use up what ya got then you can always put the plow on the next rig.

Just because some have transmissions issues inst a reason to scrap it.
just take it easy, stop before shifting.



How many drives are we looking at plowing?
yours and your family?

Take it easy and get a light plow.


----------



## thegoulais (Aug 24, 2011)

*It will be used just for my driveway. 1/4 mile gravel hill and curves. What plow would be best?*


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

thegoulais;2027439 said:


> *It will be used just for my driveway. 1/4 mile gravel hill and curves. What plow would be best?*


If ALL you plan on plowing is YOUR one driveway, then buy a good used ATV and an ATV plow and save the grocery getter for getting you to work and the store. Now if you are doing this with the intention of "seeing if you like it and then possibly doing some neighbors and/or family, then I would look for a more reliable plow vehicle.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

thegoulais;2027439 said:


> *It will be used just for my driveway. 1/4 mile gravel hill and curves. What plow would be best?*


Any home owner rated plow.
what makes of plows are available in your area?
Boss, makes a good plow for your situation.
or the like.

Why spend 6-9k on a atv and another 1-2k for a pow?
Just use the old mountaineer.
Why does he need to keep the old girl for going to work?

he'll be out there for hours sitting out in the "cold" on a atv.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Throw some 32 in tall tires and have fun


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

For just your driveway and not carrying it down the road then I would say go for it. A Fisher Homesteader or even a Snowbear would do fine.


----------



## CatVert68 (Sep 21, 2015)

You can also go with something like the Meyer Home Plow 26000, which is a fully hydraulic plow that mounts to a front receiver hitch. The only drawback is that it doesn't come with plow lights, which is only an issue if you need to drive somewhere at night with the plow mounted. I used to do that with my '99 Cherokee and just kept the plow low enough for my headlights to clear it. It wasn't a big deal. The upside is that it's incredibly easy to mount and dismount.


----------

